

Ask HN: Why does HN show total karma in the header bar? - antimagic

This just seems to encourage people to make a lot of low value posts. Surely there&#x27;s some better statistic that could be put in such a prominent place, like average karma per post, that would encourage higher quality participation over quantity.
======
a3n
I imagine it cuts down on people loading their user page to check for that
stat.

